# Mon alu 12" fait un drole de bruit...



## IceandFire (23 Janvier 2004)

Hello, depuis ce soir mon alu 12" fait un drole de bruit !!!!??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 on dirait que ca vient du ventilo...ca siffle et des fois ça s'emballe et ça devient très génant et assez fort...
quelqu'un a-t-il eut ce genre de problème ??? c'est grave ??? c'est quoi???
c'est soudain...bizarre...des poussières ??? des trolls ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Ps : ca vient de le refaire !!! la roue de la mort se mets à tourner...et il plante au bout d'un moment..ça géle quoi...là je viens de le secouer et ça a calmer le bruit..;mais pour combien de temps ???


----------



## Mulder (23 Janvier 2004)

Si ça plante, c'est peut-être le disque dur (sauvegarde, sauvegarde...)


----------



## IceandFire (23 Janvier 2004)

Ya personne qui peut m'aider ???
personne n'a eut ce problème ???
je travaillle avec j'en ai besoin..là je suis mon imac de secours...
il n'a même pas un an ce powerbook... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






c'est quoi ce délire...????


----------



## chagregel (23 Janvier 2004)

Sauvegarde sur un autre DD et direction  apple care... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ca doit etre ton DD qui est en train de lacher car il surchaffe ou alors tu travail  dans un environement avec un peu de poussiére, du coup elle s'accumule dans le ventillo et il ne tourne plus (ou il n'arrive plus a refroidir l'engin). A chaleur haute, le portable devient instable et plante. La seule solution: démonter l'ordi et netoyer le ventillo mais tu ne peux pas le faire si il est sous garantie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon courage...


----------



## bertrand.serullaz (23 Janvier 2004)

Je voterais pour le disque aussi ! 
Peut être aussi un pb de température, si ton ventilo déconne.


----------



## Mulder (23 Janvier 2004)

deuf a dit:
			
		

> il n'a même pas un an ce powerbook...


D'une certaine manière tant mieux si tu n'as pas d'AppleCare. Si c'est le cas tu aurais intérêt à prendre cette extension de garantie avant la fin de la garantie légale.
As-tu contacté le SAV d'Apple ?
Les plantages indiquent en effet un problème de disque ou de surchauffe.


----------



## IceandFire (23 Janvier 2004)

je viens de faire un coup de mode target...il n'y a qu'une partition qui montait celle de rescue ! et la cd de test hardware;  sur le test de stockage de masse ben ça n'avance plus... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



j'ai essayé un coup de clone X il a pas eut le temps de finir...
Du coup bouton reset..et target mode...là sos disque aui a détécté un problème de noeux !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et la ben pas d'avancement pour le stockage de masse et le bruit est de plus en plus fort !!! du coup ben re-bouton reset je voudrais pas qu'il prenne feu !!!
sinon je n'ais pas l'apple care et il est encore sous garantie jusqu'en avril je crois...
Merci encore à vous pour votre solidarité...
Là je ne sais plus quoi faire...


----------



## bertrand.serullaz (23 Janvier 2004)

Moi je booterai sur un disque externe pour valider l'origine d'un pb disque.
Je connais pas les PWB mais changer un disque ca doit être possible simplement ( va voir sur MacBidouille peut être ..) et pas trop cher ?


----------



## IceandFire (23 Janvier 2004)

La c'est le bruit d'une scie circulaire....
que faire???
j'essaye de copier des fichiers mais j'ai pas bcp de temps pour cela car ça plante....
Help me please !!!!


----------



## IceandFire (23 Janvier 2004)

Je viens de l'éteindre c'est insupportable !!!
je l'ai acheté à la fnac...il est encore sous garantie,
puis-je le porter directement chez apple france??
Le délài c'est quoi ???


----------



## IceandFire (23 Janvier 2004)

Bon, je viens de rédémarrer d'apres ma partition de rescue...
un coup de diskwarrior...et la il fait des petits bruits de poules !!!!
pouic-pouic...
Sinon DiskWarrior m'indique que mon volume n'est pas monté sur le bureau et il me propose un re-build...je ne sais plus ce que c'est...?
c'est grave?? ca va m'effacer qqchose???
Merci de votre aide...


----------



## IceandFire (23 Janvier 2004)

Suite du feuilleton,
disk warrior a encore bien fait son job !!!
je fais une sauvegarde de tout et je prends l'apple care!!!


----------



## Mickjagger (23 Janvier 2004)

Ouf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Au cas ou Disk Warrior ne serait pas arrivé a regler le probleme (c'est super rare mais ca m'est arrivé une fois, Disk Warrior tournait depuis 24h et il n'arrivait plus a corriger des milliers d'overlapping errors), avant de formater, y'a moyen de recuperer tous les fichiers avec Data Rescue, il marche super bien ce soft.


----------



## IceandFire (23 Janvier 2004)

Oui ça fait deux fois que diskwarrior me sauve la mise...
J'aimerais bien savoir quand même ce qu'il a mon ptit 12"...????
parce que là il fait tjrs du bruit il tourne au ralentit il est super long...la roue de la mort tourne pour un oui ou un non....bref...bizarre...


----------



## IceandFire (24 Janvier 2004)

Alors ....personne des "geeks" de mac G ne sais ce que cela peut-être???
poussières dans le ventilo ? disque dur qui lache subitement pour une obscure raison ???? je suis pourtant très soigneux avec mes macs...
D'autant qu'il n'a pas encore un an....


----------



## nantucket (24 Janvier 2004)

deuf a dit:
			
		

> Alors ....personne des "geeks" de mac G ne sais ce que cela peut-être???
> poussières dans le ventilo ? disque dur qui lache subitement pour une obscure raison ???? je suis pourtant très soigneux avec mes macs...
> D'autant qu'il n'a pas encore un an....



Mon conseil : retour SAV et remplacement du DD avant qu'il ne soit trop tard !


----------



## JPTK (24 Janvier 2004)

Mais Deuf, tu dis qu'il a pas un an ce PB ?? Je comprends pas là, tu es donc encore sous apple care ???


----------



## IceandFire (24 Janvier 2004)

Non pas encore...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sous garantie oui...donc je peux prendre l'apple care 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 enfin je vais voir parce que vu le prix bingo...c'est justement le prix le plus cher les powerbooks


----------



## JPTK (24 Janvier 2004)

Nan mais je comprends toujours pas, tout le monde qui achète un mac, où que ce soit, a un an d'apple care non ??????


----------



## nantucket (25 Janvier 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Nan mais je comprends toujours pas, tout le monde qui achète un mac, où que ce soit, a un an d'apple care non ??????



Ben ouais...hein ? Non ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Allez, déconnez pas !!!


----------



## IceandFire (25 Janvier 2004)

Non,non 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 c'est juste pendant 90 jours après l'achat...et c'est que téléphonique...mais je crois que le garantie fonctionne avec l'apple care...c'est à dire que comme ma becane qui va partir chez apple, ben quand c'est sous garantie, ça passe par ce circuit..;via la hollande je crois...


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Janvier 2004)

10. Garantie d'un an

Nous garantissons tous les Matériels Informatiques contre tout défaut de matériaux et de fabrication pour une durée d'un (1) an à compter de la date d'achat (la date figurant sur votre Facture). Quand nous réparons ou remplaçons du Matériel Informatique en vertu de la présente garantie, le Matériel Informatique réparé ou remplacé est garanti pendant la période de garantie la plus longue entre la période restant à courir de la garantie dun (1) an ou une période de quatre-vingt-dix (90) jours à compter de la date de réparation ou de remplacement. Quand le Matériel Informatique est défectueux, nous fournirons toutes les pièces de rechange et la main d'uvre nécessaires pour la réparation du Matériel Informatique afin qu'il fonctionne normalement, conformément aux dispositions de la présente garantie.

La suite ici

et plus simple ici

Ceci sans l'Apple Care


----------



## vincmyl (25 Janvier 2004)

Que c'est compliqué tout ca


----------



## IceandFire (26 Janvier 2004)

Bon ben j'ai eu apple care au téléphone et effectivement ils viennent le chercher chez moi et il part en hollande....allez hop !
la garantie apple passe donc par le réseau apple care...
pauvre petit Powerbook....


----------



## vincmyl (26 Janvier 2004)

C'est plutot bien qu'il passe par Applecare...c'est plutot rassurant


----------



## JPTK (26 Janvier 2004)

Ah ces jeunes je l'avais bien dit !


----------



## vincmyl (26 Janvier 2004)

Moi je vais souscrire a Applecare avant la fin de mon année de garantie...


----------



## JPTK (26 Janvier 2004)

Moi pas, si j'ai une panne je viendrais faire la manche sur les forums !


----------



## vincmyl (26 Janvier 2004)

Mais si tu as un problème conséquent ca va te couter plus cher non?


----------



## JPTK (26 Janvier 2004)

Oui évidemment, mais j'ai pas le choix... j'ai 7 macs autour de moi (enfin 6 chez mes parents), les 7 tournent parfaitement sans avoir été réparés, le plus vieux est un SE, il a 16 ans mais évidemment on ne s'en sert plus.

En tout cas j'ai pas l'argent pour l'apple care alors c'est comme ça et pis c'est tout. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai encore jamais eu besoin de faire réparer un mac (sauf le modem de mon imac qui était grillé à la livraison il y a 5 ans) alors je croise les doigts, j'ai pas le choix !


----------



## vincmyl (26 Janvier 2004)

Moi non plus mais bon c'est la premiere fois que j'ai un portable alors je ne sais pas trop quoi faire


----------



## IceandFire (26 Janvier 2004)

pour sur !!!! ça c'est bon...enfin reste à voir le résultat.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et le délai.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ils m'ont dit deux semaines....
wait &amp; see...vive les joies du vieil imac dv 450....


----------



## vincmyl (26 Janvier 2004)

Faut toujours avoir un ordi de secours


----------



## IceandFire (26 Janvier 2004)

Oui !!!! ou plusieurs....!!!! surtout des Macs


----------



## vincmyl (26 Janvier 2004)

OUI QUE DES MACS


----------



## deLphaeus (26 Janvier 2004)

même po un PC ? on ne sait jamais  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 : une épidémie contre les macs ...


----------



## macmarco (27 Janvier 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Faut toujours avoir un ordi de secours



Ben moi j'veux bien un Powerbook(17" de préférence) comme mon copain Deuf ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Vous vous cotisez ?


----------



## macmarco (27 Janvier 2004)

deLphaeus a dit:
			
		

> même po un PC ? on ne sait jamais
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Euh.... Je ne voudrais pas avoir l'air médisant... mais jusqu'à aujourd'hui, c'est plutôt les PCs qui n'arrêtent pas de se choper des épidémies...


----------



## deLphaeus (27 Janvier 2004)

Humour, humour ...


----------



## JPTK (27 Janvier 2004)

On est combien d'inscrit sur macg... 3000 ?
1 euros chacun et hop tu as un PB, moi je suis partant


----------



## macmarco (27 Janvier 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> On est combien d'inscrit sur macg... 3000 ?
> 1 euros chacun et hop tu as un PB, moi je suis partant



Ouaaahh !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Cool !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Merci Jaipatoukompri ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















Merci, merci !


----------



## chagregel (27 Janvier 2004)

bon aller je fais aussi une donation de 1   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mais tu viens la chercher sur Saint Lunaire????


----------



## JPTK (27 Janvier 2004)

Reste à convaincre les 2998 autres...


----------



## macmarco (27 Janvier 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> bon aller je fais aussi une donation de 1 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci voisin ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Mais au prix de l'essence ou du train... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je sais pas si c'est rentable...


----------



## chagregel (27 Janvier 2004)

Je vais poster dans RDV

1  pour macmarco et AES à la Chaumiére ????


----------



## macmarco (27 Janvier 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Je vais poster dans RDV
> 
> 1  pour macmarco et AES à la Chaumiére ????













MDR !!!!


----------



## macmarco (27 Janvier 2004)

deLphaeus a dit:
			
		

> Humour, humour ...



Idem !


----------



## IceandFire (28 Janvier 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi j'veux bien un Powerbook(17" de préférence) comme mon copain IceandFire !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eh ! El Marco c'est un petit 12" !!! pas un 17"...trop grand sur le terrain...enfin dans les salles de concerts....


----------



## macmarco (28 Janvier 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Eh ! El Marco c'est un petit 12" !!! pas un 17"...trop grand sur le terrain...enfin dans les salles de concerts....



Je sais bien ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est pour ça que je précisais 17" _*de préférence*_ !


----------



## IceandFire (30 Janvier 2004)

Je ne sais pas si c'est la peur du docteur...
Mais mon ptit PB marche à merveille...!!!
Que dois-je faire??? ça fait deux jours qu'il marche non stop sans le moindre bruit et problème...j'ai même fait la mise à jour en 10.3.2 !!!
J'ai la boite de l'apple care prete à partir...


----------



## lelavabeau (30 Janvier 2004)

Oulala oui c'est grave il marche bien depuis trop longtemps, bon aller fait le tomber et plus vite que ça, voyons si c'est solide un Alu


----------



## JPTK (30 Janvier 2004)

T'as qu'à le menacer de le mettre sous XP, on verra alors si il a les nerfs solides ! (et le dd par la même occasion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## IceandFire (30 Janvier 2004)

oh non quand même le pauvre....!!!!!


----------



## JPTK (30 Janvier 2004)

Allez tu vas l'envoyer, ils vont te le garder 2 mois pour te dire : "mais il a rien votre alubook !" ensuite tu vas le reprendre, et au bout de 2 jours le DD va lâché.

Tu veux un meilleur scénario ?


----------



## IceandFire (5 Février 2004)

Bon...ben ca y est en route pour la hollande...
l'autre pays du mac...
il part demain matin pour là-bas....dans les pays bas....
en fait hier après midi, il a bloqué sur un envoi de fichier, il a donc "gelé" comme on dit....donc reset a papa ! et là un bruit de pneu a la starsky &amp; hutch...le disque dur apparently,mon chien en a été réveillé !!!! et impossible de booter...toujours la pomme grise....même pas la ptite roue qui tourne...
Bon ben espérons qu'ils feront vite et bien...c'était trop beau &amp; miraculeux cette histoire de panther guérisseur !!!!
A suivre donc...
mais viteeeeeeeeeee......il me manque déjà....
et j'ai plein de boulot qui attend....
je retrouve donc le clavier de mon vieil imac dv...


----------



## IceandFire (11 Février 2004)

Bon de retour à la maison today...
voici le diagnostic...
ils ont remis des patins tout neufs en dessous...
ils l'ont reformaté en system jag d'origine 10.2.3...
je viens de tout effacer et remettre panther...

diagnostic de l'unité : HARDRIVEASSY, 40GB,PBG4;FLEX CABLE,HDD;FOOT,BOTTOM,IMPROVED;FOOT,BATTERY test et inspection de l'unité complète...

qu'en pensez vous ???...


----------



## JPTK (11 Février 2004)

Tu crois qu'ils n'ont rien fait en somme ?
En tout cas ils l'ont fait vite !


----------



## IceandFire (11 Février 2004)

Ben si ils ont testé et remis des patins en dessous du Pb !!!
bon il tourne en panther depuis ce matin et rien à signaler pour le moment ça roule...mais bon...on verra bien...d'un autre coté ils sont hollandais..ils ne savent pas écrire français !!! ya ptete eu des trucs de fait quand même...
de toute façon si il redeconne, il y retournera dans l'autre pays du fromage !!!


----------

